# Had to try it - slingshot pistol



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Made this a while ago, a simple slingshot pistol. It has ball bearings in the release part, though.

Threw it into some corner after I hit my thumb loading it, but now that it has healed I dug it up again. You just have to use weak bands, otherwise loading is dangerous.

Because of the very short draw length, it is weak anyway. But precise, and fun to shoot!




























Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I bet you first tried thera-tube-silver









Nice one. I can imagen to sit on a warm day around and shoot at stuff. Fun!


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Is this a muzzleloader or is there a magazine ? LOL


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm...If only there were some way to incorporate this into the gatling slingshot...


----------



## Ray (Jun 10, 2010)

Well done! Good idea!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice. How about an accuracy/power demonstration?


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

dgui said:


> Nice. How about an accuracy/power demonstration?


Yeah, I don't recall seeing a vid of this one yet.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

There won't be a video. This is simply not powerful enough for The Slingshot Channel. My goal is to prove that slingshots aren't toys. This little thing pretty much is a toy, to be honest.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

But now you have created fans who like to see all kinds of cool stuff you experiment with, including me. I think the trigger mechanism is worth a video for sure.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I will probably enhance it some more, then a video might be in order.

Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I know that you like power BUT power isn't everything!

With your last W slingshot you (and no one else) can't hit something. Maybe with a 50mm lead-ball there is be a BIG penetration in the air.

Where is the sense? With a 20 joule slingshot you can hit your target with some serious energie and from much bigger distances.

I know i can't change your mind and so on and you got a thick skin but what i miss on your SlingshotChannel nowerdays are some smart ideas

like the V.

Friedrich


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I assure you I can hit fairly good with my strong slingshots, if you don't believe me ask people that shot with me in Alverton. I do not care so much what other people do, I guess if you can not handle a strong slingshot then you simply have to use weaker bands. But I enjoy a strong slingshot that can cause some damage. Even if some German paper punchers think I am crazy and that the German government will outlaw slingshots just because of me.

The V was a good looking slingshot (my first design), but it really does not work very well in comparison to my newer designs. It is limited to tubes (which suck), it is uncomfortable to hold and the rollers are too small, plus they have no ball bearings and stutter under the pressure of strong bands. Not such a great idea after all.

I guess there simply isn't room for that many grand ideas. Slingshots are fairly simple weapons. It is the number of small ideas that may make a difference. Enhancing pouches (including my Kydex shotgun pouch), and also my usage of ball bearings in pulleys count in this regard. But I have moved a bit to making slingshots that are not only good shooters, but also pleasing in design. You may find that boring, but I enjoy it, actually.

My youtube channel is doing great, as the enclosed chart shows. My audience likes what I do, obviously. I wish the German economy would have a comparable trend!

Jörg


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Jorg'e, if academy or walmart sold somthing like what you made I would have to buy it and figure out a way to put Tex's High Performance Express Bands on it. If there would be a way to put a Vernier or Peep Hole Sight on it for 30 to 50 feet distance with a 250 FPS then you would have an effective weapon. I continue to be impressed with your Xtreem Inventiveness. When you can, video.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't want to say that you are not a precise shooter and i know that your V is not that ergonomic (i`ve on in my collection)

and i know that you made some target-shooters, too. But your conclusion: "This is simply not powerful enough for The Slingshot Channel." together with your video

How To Make + Shoot The Strongest Destruction Slingshot are a bit embarrassing.

I really like your ideas and i love your channel and i learned much from you but please before your post anything you should think about my words!


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Strong , brutal things gets peoples going!
Cheers


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Strong , brutal things gets peoples going!
> Cheers


Very true. Youtube gives me excellent tools to judge what my audience wants. I use them often.

People want power, destruction and havoc. That is what I am giving them. Not every time, but every once in a while.

And Frodo, if you think my last video was brutal, then wait for my big project... a fictional crime story in a world without firearms! Criminals and cops use slingshots instead of pistols. There will be lots of gore in that video! I love that stuff.I am writing on the script right now. I think that I can get more than 100,000 views in no time with that film.

Jörg


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm looking forward to see your nice story!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Friedrich, now you are making sense again. For a moment I thought you got brainwashed!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

No i'm not brainwashed! And i know that even your most powerful slingshot is not so dangerous like a 9mm! Because you

can give your slingshot's to a child. No danger! I never saw a children wich was able to pull out such a slingshot. Sadly nearly every child

is able to pull the trigger of a 9mm...

My point was that you as an artistic and creative man should know that power is boring but power married to beauty is efficient.

Friedrich


----------

